# Garnett Trade Finalized - Official



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

<table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="alt2" style="border: 1px inset ;">*Garnett deal finalized

*  A league source just confirmed that the *Celtics* [team stats] and Timberwolves have finalized a deal that will bring Kevin Garnett to Boston in exchange for *Al Jefferson* [stats], *Ryan Gomes*, *Sebastian Telfair* [stats], *Gerald Green*, *Theo Ratliff* [stats] and two first round draft picks. 

Garnett is expected to arrive in Boston this afternoon for a physical. 

Garnett has agreed to a three-year extension with the Celtics beyond the two remaining on his contract, guaranteeing that he will be a Celtic for the next five years. 

One reason for prolonged negotiations was the Celtics’ attempt to lessen the luxury tax hit this team will take next year, with Garnett, *Paul Pierce* [stats] and Ray Allen scheduled to earn a combined $54.4 million - the highest of any three-player combo in the NBA. 

This will involve finding a way to lessen the impact of a 15 percent trade kicker in Garnett’s contract.</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Congrats Celtics fans. I've always liked Pierce and it's nice to see him getting some help. Should be a fun team to watch (well, at least until the subs come in), I certainly will when they are on National TV.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

Being a Laker fan it hurts to see KG wearing the Celtic colors but I also realize it's good for the game. I'm excited to see how the Celtics do this season.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Boston is a relatively large market with great NBA history and an international fanbase. This _is_ good for the NBA, especially to relieve Stern of the scandal for now.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Congratulations, Celtics fans. This should boost ticket sales a bit.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I've been watching some old Celtics tapes from the 80s recently, one can only hope that the franchise is rejuvanated now. Congratulations, really, maybe the bad times are finally gone.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Good for Boston that they kept Rondo out of the deal. They still need a veteran pg, as well as backups in the frontcourt (desperately), but as mentioned, it's good for the NBA.

And Seattle/Minnesota/Portland should have some nice new rivalries going in a few years, all being in rebuilding mode etc..


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

byebye ryan :verysad: :verysad: 

but what are the chances he would come back after his contract is up at the end of the season??


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Good to great deal for the Celts, depending on health and championships.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulation, Boston fans. I hope you all will enjoy him as we did in Minnesota.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Win some gold. It'll be good for everyone!


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Glad it's finalized. I think the Celts really did give up quite a bit for him, they should have tried to save at least ONE pick. 

But hey, they did what they needed to and they got their man.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

portland can have greg oden if it meant us having a trio of pierce garnett and allen :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> portland can have greg oden if it meant us having a trio of pierce garnett and allen :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


:laugh: Portland will take it.

Too bad Gomes had to go though. I kept hearing he was included in the trade, then he wasn't. I really thought he would've been the key guy off the bench for the Celtics. But hey, can't complain much when you just landed a hall of fame player like KG! Congrats.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wish you guys the best. the Celtics are back where they belong


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

whoa. i cant breathe. im so excited!


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

http://sports.yahoo.com/fantasy/nba/news?slug=mb-fallout_-kgdeal_073107

little bit of a breakdown for fantasy basketball reasons.


----------



## wolves4life (Dec 2, 2006)

KG and Wally Szczchgdssgdfhsjbiak are finally reunited. how touching.... can they put aside their differences this time?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

You guys gave up way to much but, I totally understand the "win now" philosophy. I would've made this deal too!

This team is straight up nasty at the 2, 3, and 4 positions now. Instant contender. I wonder how many celtic games will be nationally televised now?

Big Ups to Boston!:cheers:


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

wolves4life said:


> KG and Wally Szczchgdssgdfhsjbiak are finally reunited. how touching.... can they put aside their differences this time?


Except Wally is in SEA.

I think the big thing here was Gerald Green not being traded. That still gives Boston either a young guy to develop and play if Ray/PP gets hurt, or as trade bait for one final piece.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> Except Wally is in SEA.
> 
> I think the big thing here was Gerald Green not being traded. That still gives Boston either a young guy to develop and play if Ray/PP gets hurt, or as trade bait for one final piece.




Except Gerald was traded and is currently a twolve


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Press conference already? Sweeeeet.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

I know that your starters will be tough to play, but what are you going to do about a bench. In the payoffs you can ride your guys, but you need 10 to get you there healthy. The celts will be a team to look out for for sure...I hope you can field a solid full roster to get PP and KG to the Eastern finals.


----------



## Adol (Nov 25, 2004)

As a Portland fan who's experienced some good fortune this year it's nice to see Boston get some too. Congrats.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

wolves4life said:


> KG and Wally Szczchgdssgdfhsjbiak are finally reunited. how touching.... can they put aside their differences this time?


 Wally is in Seattle.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Garnett would not have agreed to an extension if Wally was going to be on his team again. They dislike each other.


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

I haven't heard anyone mention how good this is for the NBA. One of the storied franchises returning to the elite teams (hopefully). 3 legitamate stars in a good market. And everyone is now talking about this, instead of talking about Donaghy. Stern is celebrating in his office right now.


----------



## Yao Man.. (Jul 19, 2007)

Im really happy to see him to a new team. Cant wait for the season to begin. Im cheering for the Celtics and Rockets!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

With Pierce, Allen, and KG the Celtics should be one of the most enjoyable teams to watch. Should be a very interesting year for the Celtics.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm eager to see how the Celtics can play with the big 3 and how far they can take the Celtics on the next run.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Great press conference so far. You can just tell that these 3 are going to be enjoyable around each other. I'm real eager to watch them play together.


----------



## Ainge for 3 (May 23, 2007)

"My confidence level goes up... sky high. My swagger is through the roof.... When other teams see us coming on the other end, they'll definitely be afraid because you've got to pick your poison." -- Ray Allen, KG press conference 7/31/07

Celtics swagger! Whoda thunk it?


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

does anyone here know if Minny tried to get Rondo instead of Telfair? I would hope that they at least tried.


----------



## Ainge for 3 (May 23, 2007)

I hope they invite Bill Russell to opening night this season.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Ainge for 3 said:


> I hope they invite Bill Russell to opening night this season.


I hope they fire Doc and let Bill coach. Maybe he could turn kendrick into a homeless man's Bill russell


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

<img src=http://www.nba.com/media/celtics/garnett_pierce_allen300184.jpg>


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

ohh- and Garnett's wearing #5- <img src=http://celticsstore.seenon.com/img/product/catl/00034250-913493.jpg>


----------



## Wolfman_Jack (Jul 10, 2007)

silverpaw1786 said:


> I hope they fire Doc and let Bill coach. Maybe he could turn kendrick into a homeless man's Bill russell


Hell, fire Kendrick and let Russell play center! :biggrin:


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

These guys look googley-eyed about playing with legit championship talent for the first time in their respective pro careers (#1AWF, don't even start).

What I'm liking most about this trio is that no one has mentioned, "There's only one ball." These guys are guys who get that and who are skilled, willing, and confident passers. Now they actually have guys to pass it to.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

congratulations celtics fans, this is great for this franchise....

cant beleive KG isnt a wolf anymore.

but that being said ill watch ever celts game i can, and hope you guys will win a ring (or 2.... or 3) over the next few seasons


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

agoo101284 said:


> These guys look googley-eyed about playing with legit championship talent for the first time in their respective pro careers (#1AWF, don't even start).
> 
> What I'm liking most about this trio is that no one has mentioned, "There's only one ball." These guys are guys who get that and who are skilled, willing, and confident passers. Now they actually have guys to pass it to.



:wink:


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

They need to find another C. Michael Olowokandi is a free agent and Kendrick Perkins is.... Their bench is lacking depth so it's hard with all the money goes to KG's contract extension. Good luck exploring another options behind the big 3.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Congrats to Boston. Between this move and the Bobcats getting J-Rich, I'll definitely need to get my League Pass this year - now to work on that 50 inch plasma....

Seriously, a SOLID move for the C's. Great to see a franchise with such a rich history back to being respectable again. 

W's couldn't pull the trigger to get KG. Golden State's loss is Boston's--and the NBA's--gain.


----------

